# Tsukuba Super Lap Battle - pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here are 2 pics, so far.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

any more pics and results ?


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That is so cool :chuckle:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

You big tease! I want to see more!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

rad at the back. never seen that before.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah more pic's plz:squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

results !! more pics hehehe .

nice pic though, big fan of hell haha :chuckle:

MINE`S GTR lap?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice pics..... :squintdan 

Anymore? Times?

Thanks


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's mine:

http://www.angelfire.com/ultra/nickmartin/Tsukuba.html

I really need to buy myself a proper camera. My pocket one is great for pub snaps, but no use when trying to take pictures of fast moving cars!

Results (quoting Dino)

M-Speed GTR 55.230 sec lap, fastest GTR out there with the Nagisa Auto 34 over a sec behind at 56.510. Fastest Evo of the day was the Cyber Evo with a 55.864, fastest rex was the R-Magic FD with a 55.947


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks!the pics are not bad!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Few from me...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning pics! Thanks.


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing.

How did Mines GT-R do?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the pics guys


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is Gy "Eyeballing this Ferrari".
He wanted to take it for a lap or 2
since they left the keys in the ign.

I don't think they would have actually
minded.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That CS was sweet but I don't understand why the rear grille was white!! Looked nasty!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fantastic pics guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Is that the Wacky Mate RR Gun Shosai BNR32 behind the Racing Engineering FD3S? If so does anyone have any more pictures of the car?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing everybody

These pictures are great


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank you all very much for the pics.

I will go next year defo.

Mick


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Some special cars missing this year, such as the HKS Evo, Saurus' GT-R, Pan Speed's FD3S and a few others, but some excellent results anyways! The M-Speed GT-R was driven by a famous Japanese professional racer, although I don't remember the name now, doh!

There's another time attack event on 26th December from Option Magazine. Maybe Boxing day will be even colder 
...I guess few if any "Gaijins" will be attending that one, but some of the best times yesterday may be bettered.. :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Who else thought that Diesel Landcruiser was cool? Did you see how quick it was - A friggin' Diesel! :squintdan

Miguel


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

very nice pics , thanx for sharing! .

too bad HKS Evo didnt show up , it would have been a killer, ver nice MSpeed GTR i see it took a whole sec fron NAMS GTR , :bow:

MINES GTR time lap anyone? :chuckle:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone know what spec of twin turbos the M-Speed GTR was running?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

great pics guys, thanks for sharing. Hopefully next year I'll be able to make this event.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, fantastic pics! Right click saved so many of them.

That M-Speed R34 is rather low :O

Edit - Just noticed its missing a big chunk out of its CF Splitter!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Miguel: "Friggin diesel Landcruiser"... LOL! 

I did sort of wonder what the HELL that was doing there, hahahahaha... nuts!
And it is not particularly slammed, either. What race was that in?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

HKS doesn't participate in the Rev Speed events, only Option. When I was at the Option event on Wed Taniguchi did a 53.999 sec lap with the CT230R. They will shoot for a better lap on the 26th.

Land Cruiser was there last year too, its owned by a Rev Speed reader and raced in the reader sessions. Looked fast but it couldn't even keep up with a K12 Micra out on the same sesson!

The M-speed GTR runs IHI turbos I believe. They've tried pretty much everything out there and these seem to be working well. Driver was Tetsuya Tanaka BTW, excellent driver IMO


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

The Lancruiser wasn't seriously quick - you wouldn't expect a heavy tall car like that to be around corners, but it had heaps of torque! Fut for a 4WD load carrier / workhorse Landcruiser Diesel to be that quick, is pretty cool anyways. Wonder why he didn't use the V8 and turbocharge that? 

I also like "different" stuff like that. I'd be happy enough to own a Landcruiser that ballistic - as a diesel, lol. 

Miguel


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

DCD said:


> HKS doesn't participate in the Rev Speed events, only Option. When I was at the Option event on Wed Taniguchi did a 53.999 sec lap with the CT230R. They will shoot for a better lap on the 26th.



 

damn , the Option session later this month will be very interesting then.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD - are you covering the event on the 26th ?
I may be able to make that one.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I wonder how much colder that event will be.
Are there just as many cars @ that event as
the RevSpeed event? May think about going
to that event as well, depending on schedule.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm afraid I will be back home in Italy over Christmas so will not make it.

Miguel...you could always to something to your Pajero;-)


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

DCD said:


> Miguel...you could always to something to your Pajero;-)


this is one from last year at a drag event, forgot the time but it was
quick for its size.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Tsukuba*

Hi,

Was good to finally get to Tsukuba, nice to meet some guys from here, partcularly to see Gio, Rick & Dino.

Just love the yellow M's GTR, awesome car and really pleased it was there to see.

Must admit the TA in Japan as like most other things is more advanced than here, given time we will hopefully see these kind of serious machines in the UK events. The M's GTR looked like it would kill a UK GT car let alone a tuners car :bowdown1: 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Good to meet up with you Andy. If you are still here on Wed there will be a GTR meet at Daikoku PA from around 9 pm. Hope you can make it


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Meet*

Sorry Dino I am back in the UK now, thanks anyway 

YHPM BTW

Andy


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Newera said:


> Who else thought that Diesel Landcruiser was cool? Did you see how quick it was - A friggin' Diesel! :squintdan
> 
> Miguel


Miguel, are you Pure Diesel in disguise?


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

yo i love how you guys race landcruisers, thats baller status right there. how fast do they go :smokin:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

2006 Tsukuba Time Attack Photos (Too many for 56k) - evolutionm.net

MORE PICS!!! ENJOY!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice find


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Gy, is this your car? Page 6 on the link above


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

i can´t see them... what's the problem????


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

i dont know why i can´t see them... what program are you guys using??? can someone post then here please..........................


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

[j]desing could you post the pics from that site here?


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

There is a massive no of pics... 

The guy that hosted them with photoshop has exceeded his bandwidth limit so no one can see them now


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Forums -> EVASIVE MOTORSPORTS visits Japan 140 pix!


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

M Speed R34 GTR seems from another world. as anyone as more photos from that car? simple awesome..... thanks D.M.R.


----------



## JETTEC03 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here you go crazyass.....










































































Credit goes to posters on other forums.
Cheers


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for the pics :bowdown1:


----------



## wangan_wannabe (Jul 29, 2005)

Always a fan of Tsukuba pics.. cheers for these :bowdown1: 

Nice to see the lastest innovations coming out of japan!


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

M Speed skyline - WOW. That car is JGTC status!


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pics 

... love the MSPEED GTR, but i have to say i think i prefer the NAGISA AUTO 34


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

Fantastic pictures guys!

Any of the Silvia's do any good?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great to finally meet you in person, Andy. Hope you had a productive and fun time on your quick visit.


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry, didn't see the result of the Mine's GT-R...somebody?


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone have more pic's off the red gtr33?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Is this the Garage Decide car?

Are there any more pictures that show how the radiator plumbing has been done?

What sort of times did it get?

Thanks

Hugh




hyrev said:


> Here are 2 pics, so far.


----------

